# Elektra Microcasa Love!



## theothernickh (Oct 9, 2015)

I've had this machine for a few weeks now and just wanted to say I love it to pieces!

Not only does it look gorgeous but it's a joy to use too. It's the First lever machine I've had and is quite a step up from the Gaggia Classic.

I seem to be getting reasonable shots out of already using rave beans, my Eureka Mignon on fine grind and tamping very lightly. I've no doubt there is massive room for tweaking and improvement as my skills and awareness improve though!

I've held off upgrading the grinder as I wanted to get used to the Microcasa first.

The Mignon seems to be grinding fine enough for it (although it does clump).

So I'm currently mulling over whether I should get a new grinder now or wait and save a bit (well a lot) and get an 'endgame' grinder.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

What would your budget be now vs what you would think of spending on an 'end game' grinder?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Some pics would be nice.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

The Pharos would pair well with the elektra.


----------



## theothernickh (Oct 9, 2015)

My budget is probably now no more than £400. ( just bought a rather nice hifi turntable).

A Pharos is something I've not really considered. It would be a very interesting option now.

I'm assuming the pay off for the faff of grinding by hand is a top quality result?

Not sure how much I'd spend on an 'endgame' grinder. the versalab m3 would probably be your ideal but the cost of importing would probably put it above of what I'd ever spend. So probably sub £1500. I'd actually like something that was serviceable and not electronic. I think that why lever machines appeal to me so much too.

I'll put some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

worth your while getting a wooden base if you see one for sale, gives you a extra 120mm hight, making your pulls and seeing extraction so much easier, plus looks so cool.


----------



## theothernickh (Oct 9, 2015)

\ said:


> worth your while getting a wooden base if you see one for sale, gives you a extra 120mm hight, making your pulls and seeing extraction so much easier, plus looks so cool.


Could you tell me a bit more about this? Are the bases made by elektra?

why does adding a base give better results?

thanks!


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

unless you have high work tops fine, or standard hight little legs fine you seem to be in more control the base added + it has a draw, made by elektra, i paid £180 that was 8 or so years ago but worth it.


----------



## theothernickh (Oct 9, 2015)

Ah right.. Thanks,

lookslikea good addition.

Not cheap though!


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

best i mention is the overall hight to top of lever is 62cm with base if going under kitchen unit.


----------



## theothernickh (Oct 9, 2015)

Rob1 said:


> The Pharos would pair well with the elektra.


i think this is an excellent suggestion rob. Thanks


----------



## theothernickh (Oct 9, 2015)

\ said:


> best i mention is the overall hight to top of lever is 62cm with base if going under kitchen unit.


Thanks. I'm lucky that I have a good area for coffee free from cupboards.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

If your budget is that high you might also be interested in the Mahlgut MG-1. Same burr size as the Pharos but has a better adjustment mechanism and is easily dismantled without tools. Ceado E92 from cafe kultur (it's worth sending a pm to coffeechap if you're interested) comes in at about £1400.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

There will be a motor mount coming out for the Mahlgut MG1 as well. Also the Pharos should be a consideration for an end game grinder if you want a non motorized grinder.

You should try both high end flat burr and comic burr grinders before making any decisions however as some people prefer one over the other.


----------



## theothernickh (Oct 9, 2015)

Funny how once you get into this it's harder choosing a grinder than a machine!

The Mahlgut MG1 seems to be a similar design to the Pharos?

similar burrs but me adjustable and with an optional motor.

seems quite a premium to pay over the Pharos.

Now I'm getting interested in manual grinders the HG One seem interesting too..

As it's going to be a while before I can splash big money on this I'm mulling over the idea of just getting a Pharos now so I can be enjoying a great grind and experimenting without a big outlay.


----------



## theothernickh (Oct 9, 2015)

Pics...


----------



## theothernickh (Oct 9, 2015)

Wish I knew how to turn them around!


----------



## theothernickh (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

how do you find the shot size ... do you ever double cock the lever or just run a normal 28g - ish double

I have been experimenting with re-cocking the lever after about 6g, but find the puck cracks and the shot runs through really quick after the second pull ... so starting to just do one pull and use smaller cups


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

theothernickh said:


> Funny how once you get into this it's harder choosing a grinder than a machine!
> 
> The Mahlgut MG1 seems to be a similar design to the Pharos?
> 
> ...


It is fairer to compare it to a Pharos with Voodoodaddy mods, but it still rings in much more expensive. There is a thread to read over on HB about it and the one guy who owns it is very complimentary, saying the tolerances are tighter and it feels more solid. As you tighten tolerances in manufacturing costs go up, so this is likely the source of the extra cost.

All that said this is one guys opinion on HB who spent a lot of money (close to the cost of a HG-One) importing it, he is likely to be bias in his opinion, when you buy something like that you dont want to appear stupid for spending so much money on something you can buy for much less unless its measurably better. Fingers crossed some more opinions from English owners pop up.

When I said above "Also the Pharos should be a consideration..." I meant to actually put HG-One. If you get to try conics and like the taste over flats, the HG-One is all the grinder you will ever need for most people.


----------



## theothernickh (Oct 9, 2015)

h1udd said:


> how do you find the shot size ... do you ever double cock the lever or just run a normal 28g - ish double
> 
> I have been experimenting with re-cocking the lever after about 6g, but find the puck cracks and the shot runs through really quick after the second pull ... so starting to just do one pull and use smaller cups


So far I'm only using the double basket. I double cock the lever quite often as sometimes I like a longer shot. I usually do the second pull when the lever is about two thirds up. So far I've had no problem with shots running through on either the first or second pull. I can only assume this because I'm grinding fine?

I don't have any scales so don't measure a dose. I just That's one thing I could look into in the future.

by the way thanks to the systematic kid for turning my photos around!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

We should start a microcasa a lover group where we can post pictures of the sexiest espresso machine ever made


----------



## theothernickh (Oct 9, 2015)

Good idea!

I loved this machine from day one. It's beautiful, has cool Italian design and makes great espresso!


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

That really is a great looking machine, something that can't be claimed for the Pharos. However, there is something to be said for a hand grinder paired with a lever machine.


----------

